

Taking the pain out of group travel - dentek
http://about.traveloo.me
We believe that the major pain point of group travel is in the planning phase.  A person is left with all the responsibility of planning the entire trip for his friends to enjoy.Traveloo relieves the pain by allowing the primary planner to delegate tasks.  This allows the workload to be spread across the group and not placed on a single person. Sign up for our beta by visiting our site.&lt;p&gt;www.traveloo.me
======
arijitraja
How is this different from travefy or triporama or a combination of these two?

------
thibault22
Vote

